# Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein



## Corny2rock (1. Juni 2009)

kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, Fliegnfischen zu betreiben ohen einen Angelschein? Ich bin begeisterter Fliegenfischer nur leider aus Berufsgründen ist es mir nicht Möglich einen Fischereischein zu machen. Für Tips oder Info`s wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*

An Forellenteichen sollte dies möglich sein. Ansonsten das benachbarte Ausland wie NL oder BE


----------



## antonio (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> An Forellenteichen sollte dies möglich sein. Ansonsten das benachbarte Ausland wie NL oder BE



aber nicht in jedem bundesland.

antonio


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*

in den wenigsten Bundesländern  nur fragt da eher kaum einer nach.


----------



## Corny2rock (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*

mein bisheriger Stand sieht so as bis aus 3 Teiche bei meinem Geburtsort sind alle immer mit fischereischein. Das Problem ist nur das sich da nicht lohnen würde mit der Fliege zu fangen da es sich um Forellenbordelle handelt wo die Fische lieber auf Bait beisst als auf Naturköder somit könnte ich mir vorstellen das die bei einer Kunstfliege mehr Angst als Hunger haben


----------



## antonio (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*

wenn du selbst sagst, daß bei dir im fp ein schein verlangt wird, wirds wohl auch so im fischereigesetz stehen bei euch.
also ohne schein geht dan bei euch nix, zumindest nicht legal.

antonio


----------



## Tobi94 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*

Hab mal im Jochen-Schweizer-Katalog gesehen, dass der Fliegenfischen anbietet...


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Hab mal im Jochen-Schweizer-Katalog gesehen, dass der Fliegenfischen anbietet...



Hat damit nichts zu tun da es auf Dauer zu teuer werden könnte. Der TE sollte wirklich versuchen einen Fischereischein in Angriff zu nehmen.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*



Corny2rock schrieb:


> kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, Fliegnfischen zu betreiben ohen einen Angelschein? Ich bin begeisterter Fliegenfischer nur leider aus Berufsgründen ist es mir nicht Möglich einen Fischereischein zu machen. Für Tips oder Info`s wäre ich sehr dankbar



Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man den Fischereischein dort in drei Tagen machen kann und den Jagdschein auch nur in ein paar Tagen, war wohl so ein Urlaubsangebot, gibts glaube ich auch noch für Führerscheine von einem anderen Anbieter.
Suche halt mal im Web.
Auf lange Sicht kommst du ohne Jahresfischereischein ( Fischerprüfung ) nicht aus. 
Fliegenfischen ist eine Viruserkrankung, sie macht nicht krank aber glücklich!#h|wavey:


----------



## Locke4865 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*



Corny2rock schrieb:


> mein bisheriger Stand sieht so as bis aus 3 Teiche bei meinem Geburtsort sind alle immer mit fischereischein. Das Problem ist nur das sich da nicht lohnen würde mit der Fliege zu fangen da es sich um Forellenbordelle handelt wo die Fische lieber auf Bait beisst als auf Naturköder somit könnte ich mir vorstellen das die bei einer Kunstfliege mehr Angst als Hunger haben


 
war auch mal letztens zu einen "Jugendangeln" als Betreuer eingeladen welches in einen FP stattfand
habe da nicht schlechter mit der Fliege gefangen als die Jugend mit Bait und Spinner 
hatte in 6 Stunden auch 7 Portionsforellen:vik:
und etliche Aussteiger und Fehlbisse da ich nur mit einer #2 Rute gefischt hab

einen Fischereischein wirst du normalerweise in D überall brauchen 
da die Fischereigesetze diese überall vorschreiben
Es gibt aber Anlagen welche sich über diese Vorschriften hinwegsetzen ist aber Illegal


----------



## gezz (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*

Du musst doch nur die Prüfung machen, dass ist an einem Vormittag gemacht und kein großer Aufwand. Den Vorbereitungskurs - in meinen Augen - muss man nicht besuchen. Du findest alles Nötige dazu im Internet (Fragen, Fischkarten und Gerätezusammenstellung).

Auf lange Sicht wirst Du nicht drumrum kommen den Schein bzw. die Prüfung zu machen.


----------



## Tobi94 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*

Ja das ist wahr.
Ich fands auch immmer recht amüsant, bei dem Lehrgang dabei zusein.
Unser "Lehrer" war immer lustig drauf und es war eine lockere Atmosphäre (schreibt man das so??).
Die einzige Hürde fand ich, war der Preis: 50€ für den Lehrgang, 50€ für die Prüfung, 16€ für den Jahresschein.


----------



## antonio (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*



gezz schrieb:


> Du musst doch nur die Prüfung machen, dass ist an einem Vormittag gemacht und kein großer Aufwand. Den Vorbereitungskurs - in meinen Augen - muss man nicht besuchen. Du findest alles Nötige dazu im Internet (Fragen, Fischkarten und Gerätezusammenstellung).
> 
> Auf lange Sicht wirst Du nicht drumrum kommen den Schein bzw. die Prüfung zu machen.



leute verallgemeinert doch nicht immer jedes bundesland hat seine eigenen vorschriften.

antonio


----------



## Metare (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*

Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung von M. Hammer, E.Heddergott und M. Möhlenkamp


das buch ist aber für die Prüfung in NRW.

Ab und zu mal rein schauen vorm schlafen gehen nochmal ein paar fragen machen dann passt das schon ist kein aufwand !! Das ist eig pures Auswendig lernen. Ich hab es auch ohne ein Kurs geschafft  

Gruß Basti


----------



## BigGamer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Ich fands auch immmer recht amüsant, bei dem Lehrgang dabei zusein.
> Unser "Lehrer" war immer lustig drauf und es war eine lockere Atmosphäre (schreibt man das so??).


 
Ja das war schon Fun:m



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Die einzige Hürde fand ich, war der Preis: 50€ für den Lehrgang, 50€ für die Prüfung, 16€ für den Jahresschein.


 
Da bist du aber günstig weggekommen, mein Lehrgang hat über 200 gekostet und fürs Fachwissen war der eigentlich unnötig. Teure Bespaßung|uhoh:, aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer|rolleyes


----------



## fish4fun (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*

Moin, 

frag doch mal Uwe Gerhard hier aus dem Board. Der hat eine schöne Anlage in Herrhausen (gibt es auch einen Tröt zu). Wenn Du Dich anständig dem Fisch gegenüber verhälst, lässt er Dich vllt. auch bei sich fischen.

Gruß


----------



## Corny2rock (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*

ja kann ich mal machen! Ja einen Jagdschein habe ich schon längst nur mit dem Fischereischein hat es nie geklappt. wär aus der Gastronomie kommt kennt das Problem mit kursen zu besuchen!


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*

Also - den Kurs brauchst Du nicht zwingend, wenn Du Dich mit etwas Selbstdisziplin selber vernünftig vorbereitest!!!

Das geht auch in der Gastronomie, da Du zum Lesen & Lernen Dir Deine Zeiten ja prima selber einteilen kannst!

Die Prüfung selber kannst Du dann an einem einizgen Tag erledigen - somit sollte auch das in der Gastro klappen!

Also - setz´ dich auf den Hosenboden - schwer ist die Prüfung nicht und wer sie wirklich machen will, der schafft sie auch!

Good Luck!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also - den Kurs brauchst Du nicht zwingend, wenn Du Dich mit etwas Selbstdisziplin selber vernünftig vorbereitest!!!
> 
> Das geht auch in der Gastronomie, da Du zum Lesen & Lernen Dir Deine Zeiten ja prima selber einteilen kannst!
> 
> ...



vielleicht doch wenn bei ihm ein kurs vorgeschrieben ist.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*

...und - ist der Kurs bei Dir in Göttingen denn vorgeschrieben, so dass Antonio´s außergewöhlich schlaue und auch sehr hilfreiche Anmerkung hier überhaupt einen Sinn hat???

In NRW isser´s jedenfalls nicht und es reicht, wenn du Dich in NRW zur Prüfung fristgerecht anmeldest - hingehst und dann bestehst!

Ob Du das mit Kurs oder ohne machst ist dabei (in NRW) total wurscht!

Good Luck!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und - ist der Kurs bei Dir in Göttingen denn vorgeschrieben, so dass Antonio´s außergewöhlich schlaue und auch sehr hilfreiche Anmerkung hier überhaupt einen Sinn hat???
> 
> In NRW isser´s jedenfalls nicht und es reicht, wenn du Dich in NRW zur Prüfung fristgerecht anmeldest - hingehst und dann bestehst!
> 
> ...



er kommt aber nicht aus nrw du schlauberger.
also hilft ihm dein tip gar nix.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen ohne Angelschein*

@ Antonio:

....kannst Du lesen?

Dann lies!

Ich fragte ihn, ob *"bei ihm in Göttingen"* der Kurs vorgeschrieben ist und erlaubte mir den Hinweis dass der Kurs z.B.  in NRW NICHT vorgeschrieben ist.

Nicht mehr - nicht weniger!

Sollte es bei ihm also so sein, wie es z.B. in NRW ist, dass der Kurs keine Pflicht ist, dann könnte er auch nur die Prüfung machen und sich selber vorbereiten!

Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen???

Das Göttingen nicht in NRW ist, war mir dabei durchaus bekannt (einer der Gründe, warum ich NRW extra in dem Post nochmal in Klammern gesetzt beigefügt hatte, um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden!) und deshalb soll er sich mal darum kümmern, ob nun der Kurs bei IHM Pflicht ist, oder nicht!

???

Angekommen???

Ernie


----------

